# Some Pictures over the last month, random



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A clean-out, some re-pipe, and just random.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I hate trailers.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

More stuff we all have seen.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Almost forgot the snake tango.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Indie said:


> More stuff we all have seen.


What's with the plugged tee on that gas line?


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

"What is the plugged tee?" 

Um......drip leg.
:blink:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

he might be asking about the Tee above the drip leg.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbThis1 said:


> "What is the plugged tee?"
> 
> Um......drip leg.
> :blink:


Umm no look up about 2 1/2'....

That one! :whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> What's with the plugged tee on that gas line?


he re-used the existing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

PlumbThis1 said:


> "What is the plugged tee?"
> 
> Um......drip leg.
> :blink:


He said plugged tee not capped nipple witch is a dirt leg!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> What's with the plugged tee on that gas line?


Geez, haven't you ever run out of ells.....:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> What's with the plugged tee on that gas line?


You ever run out of 90's in the middle of a job?

(AG beat me to it):laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Great cleanup work on the cleanout. 

That 1500 blade at the flange looks scary. Did the toilet become a casualty?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> You ever run out of 90's in the middle of a job?
> 
> (AG beat me to it):laughing:


 With the exception of drip legs, we aren't allowed to leave plugs or caps in our systems unless we're willing to add it to the permit and pay the fee for an additional fixture or appliance.

Our Inspectors got tired of signing off gas rough-in's, only to find additional fixtures/appliances connected to the system when they came back for the Plumbing final.

Can't say that I blame them -- Each bootlegged fixture/appliance represents a portion of the system that they cannot prove was tested.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> With the exception of drip legs, we aren't allowed to leave plugs or caps in our systems unless we're willing to add it to the permit and pay the fee for an additional fixture or appliance....


I think it's the same here but they usually only enforce it on new construction.


----------

